# G5 quest hammer cam timing



## tatkins85 (Apr 8, 2012)

Well I found the specs of the bow and how to adjust dl and let off but still can find anything on cam timing or cam lean and how to fix it? I don't see any marks on the cam to indicate that's where the timing should be and cans find out how to correct cam lean. I'll upload pictures of the cam today.


----------



## Threeman (Jun 18, 2012)

Here's a link to a discussion on archery talk
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1751823


----------



## tatkins85 (Apr 8, 2012)

I have another question on the cam. Look how close it is to the limb. Is this normal or do I have something wrong. There is about 1mm of clearance.


----------



## Threeman (Jun 18, 2012)

Dude your bushing or bearing on the cam is probably worn out or bad.
looks like one or both the bushings and cam bearings need to be replaced.
Take it in to a shop.


----------



## tatkins85 (Apr 8, 2012)

There is no bend or lean to the cam. It's perfectly straight. Just rides very very close to the limb. Could that still be with a blown bUshing and or bearings?


----------



## tatkins85 (Apr 8, 2012)

The bow is also only 6 months old and Have only taken it to the range about 5 times.


----------



## stealthtrep (Aug 7, 2008)

My 2010 Hammer is the same way. I've shot it quite a bit and haven't noticed any signs of contact with the limb.


----------

